# Anyone playing in a non-metal band?



## Sang-Drax (Sep 23, 2008)

I was recently invited to join a rock band (it has a Foo Fighters feel). I don't even own a sixer anymore, so, I'll be playing with my Blackjack, which is kinda odd.

Just out of curiosity - is anybody else in a similar situation?


----------



## halsinden (Sep 23, 2008)

Sang-Drax said:


> I was recently invited to join a rock band (it has a Foo Fighters feel). I don't even own a sixer anymore, so, I'll be playing with my Blackjack, which is kinda odd.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - is anybody else in a similar situation?



i'm co-writing beth's first release (my girlfriend) and realising that we may run into tuning complications (she plays a 6 string acoustic in E), so i'm considering using my les paul again.

done a gigs with her using my RG7620, but that'll be sent off to roter soon.

H


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 23, 2008)

I played bass for Emma Acott (live and on the recording of "Back Where I Started") and used my 5-string and used lots of the low-B, which worked out well as she writes on piano so it was awesome having so much range to work with to match her range. If I had played guitar for that band, I would have used my 7-string quite a bit. 

I'm always working on my solo stuff which is pretty non-metal: http://www.myspace.com/eleven59

And the ska/punk song here was all done with my Revenger-7:
http://www.myspace.com/yourextendednetworkband


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 23, 2008)

Check out my drummers other band here in Northern California. They are on MySpace. They are called Atheorem. They have no vocalist yet but I think they need an Eddie Vedder type for sure. In my opinion, these kids are incredible.


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2008)

By far and away my main musical output is non-metal. I play acoustic in four bands (well, three bands and one solo project), whereas I only play my seven in one band that is fast becoming a secondary solo project! I fucking love metal, but I'm a far better acoustic player than I am lead player.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 23, 2008)

99.9&#37; of the stuff I end up playing is non metal. Most of the gigs I end up doing are with a few cover bar bands in the area where I play anything from blues to country to classic rock.


----------



## darren (Sep 23, 2008)

Some of Organical's stuff tastes a little metal-tinged, but for the most part, it's all over the map.

http://www.organical.net


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 23, 2008)

I play guitar, sing, and run sound for Just Wanna Play, where I get to do Neal Schon and Van Halen solos on an acoustic.


----------



## Ze Kink (Sep 23, 2008)

I've only played in a couple metal bands, even though metal is my "thing". All the metal bands which lack members just seem to suck, and I don't want to be stuck in a band which just plays Iron Maiden covers (I've been there). Forming a new band with some new guys is even harder, I tried it some time ago and it was horrible. We practiced about once a week, and after half a year of practicing, we managed to play a Faith no More cover almost entirely. It was pathetic so I quit, I don't even know why I bothered to do it so long, I guess I was just afraid of quitting. So that's why I rather play something else than sucky metal.

Currently I play guitar in two metal bands (http://www.aberrantvascular.com, the other one is on a break and doesn't have a website) and one post-rock band. I play bass in another post-rock band too (http://www.mikseri.net/artists/?id=67237, demo will be uploaded there when I'm done with mixing and mastering).

Other projects I've played with:
-Taikakameli (magic camel): A prog-rock band which has stopped playing because the bassist didn't have time. I played drums. The guitarist then asked me to play bass in Jobspeak, the post-rock band I mentioned above. We still know all the songs we wrote and play them sometimes.
-Divine Intervention (http://www.myspace.com/divineinterventionfinland): I joined after that demo. The guitarists had to go to army, and the band split some time ago, because the keyboardist/vocalist doesn't want to play metal anymore. I played drums. We're probably going to continue with something different though, very probably Opethy stuff.
-Upper secondary school bands. I was in a music upper secondary school, and played in many course bands there. The bands played all kinds of stuff from jazz standards to hard rock. Even though I had to quit the jazz band after a year, because a new guitarist joined it and he just burned everyone on guitar, and I was afraid to play with such a good guitarist 

Oh, and for a long time, classical guitar was my main instrument, I've played it for 11 years now (and only 5 or 6 years of electric, I can't remember). I very rarely play it now though, because I finished music school and haven't had lessons, so I'm not very inspired by it anymore. Just enough to not entirely forget everything I've learned. I really really want to experiment with the percussive Kaki King etc. style of playing though, when I can afford a steel string acoustic.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 23, 2008)

I just joined a classic rock/blues cover band as a bass player, it's gotta be fun


----------



## budda (Sep 23, 2008)

C7 blackjacks are amazing at non-metal music.

when i jammed with my buddy on drums, i almost never played heavy riffs.

what's so weird about not playing metal on a 7? I dont follow.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 23, 2008)

Dude for me absolutely have no difference how much string you have for play any music. Last 6 months I was play commercial non shed music, it was POP with my 2127.....and it was good.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 23, 2008)

I play in a Classic rock band and a all acoustic cover band as well. I like to play all kinds of music. It helps keep your chops up and from getting stuck in a playing rut!


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm gonna be doing some recording with my girl on my acoustic, might end up doing more with it, might just be a song or two, I'd like it to be more though cos she's got a great voice, she just doesn't have the confidence


----------



## Naren (Sep 23, 2008)

Right now I'm only in 1 metal band, but apart from the many metal bands I've been in, I've also been in: a soft rock band, a hardcore punk band, a post-hardcore punk band, an industrial band, an acoustic duo (with one other guy on acoustic), and a classic rock/alternative cover band.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 25, 2008)

budda said:


> C7 blackjacks are amazing at non-metal music.
> 
> when i jammed with my buddy on drums, i almost never played heavy riffs.
> 
> what's so weird about not playing metal on a 7? I dont follow.



Could you point me one single notorious non-metal band that uses one? I know none (jazz bands don't count - those wouldn't be a surprise).

Anyway, I don't think low notes are metal-exclusive either. But I often hear comments such as "why don't play bass, then?" or "that's pure overkill". Needless to say, 7s are very very rare around here. I only saw one demo band playing with one in my entire life.


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sang, you misunderstood Budda, he didn't say loads use them, he said he uses them for non-metal music, and they work perfectly for it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 25, 2008)

Whenever I've ended up on stage, it's generally been playing fingerstyle acoustic rather than metal (rambling Nick Drake-style stuff, although I don't play in that style much anymore), and in my last year at school, one of the staff and I used to do Sarah McLachlan and Blackmore's Night songs with me playing acoustic and her singing (fucking beautiful voice).

I'd actually like to try something like that again eventually, as we never took it as far as we could have done. Now I think about it, I wish I'd stayed in touch with her...


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 25, 2008)

The last band I was in was a more Rock feel band. The band before that was a Ska band. 

The project I am working on now is metal, but the other guitar player and I have been writing a lot more melodic, expressive stuff rather than straight death chops.

P.S. The Ska band was fun as hell.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 25, 2008)

Absolutely use your 7, no matter what the style is. 

You might need to tweak your settings differently than you would for metal, but there's no reason a well-made, good sounding guitar can't be just as flexible as its player!


----------



## Durero (Sep 25, 2008)

I play Balinese gamelan as well as in a metal band.

(link in my sig.)


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in a modern rock band. I use my Loomis almost exclusively, to me metal and rock are pretty similar so it's not too weird. I do miss the pure rage though.


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 26, 2008)

I play my 7's in a reggae band!!  The low B doesnt get that much action but it's there in places AND it actually fits


----------



## Drew (Sep 26, 2008)

Sang-Drax said:


> I was recently invited to join a rock band (it has a Foo Fighters feel). I don't even own a sixer anymore, so, I'll be playing with my Blackjack, which is kinda odd.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - is anybody else in a similar situation?



Hell, I've been playing sevens almost exclusively since about '00-01, and I've never once played one in a proper "metal" context. 

The two main bands I'd played with over this time were a Dave Matthews/Phish inspired jam band, and a blues-rock/country-rock bar band, both of whom were pretty cool with the pointy headstock and extra strings, and honestly my 7620 I was playing back then really sounded pretty appropriate in the context.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 26, 2008)

Ive been playing in an older incubus (think fungus amongus type)/audiovent style band on and off for 4 years, using mostly 7s (be them my own or borrowed from the drummer)


----------



## budda (Sep 26, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Sang, you misunderstood Budda, he didn't say loads use them, he said he uses them for non-metal music, and they work perfectly for it.



thanks


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 27, 2008)

budda said:


> thanks






Well, it seems I'm alone in this endeavor


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Sep 27, 2008)

I have 2 bands. One is grindcore-ish, and the other one is more rock oriented.

www.myspace.com/desviomusica - Our music's in spanish though.


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2008)

Sang-Drax said:


> Well, it seems I'm alone in this endeavor



no you're not! drew and darren both said that they use 7's outside of a metal context


----------



## kristallin (Sep 28, 2008)

I can totally imagine a 7 being used in a rockabilly/country context where you would usually grab a baritone for that deep twang...


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 28, 2008)

Almost all of the stuff I write is non-metal, it's more mellow minor key stuff http://www.youtube.com/user/BGood156


----------



## DSilence (Oct 1, 2008)

The band I play in is more hardrock than metal, www.mp3.com.au/DecemberSilence

Check us out!


----------

